# Flourish v TPN



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Have you used both? If so what are your experences with them? The reason I post this is because they really are two pretty different forms of micro fertilization. Also, since I have strictly been using Flourish (lately, TPN is alot of $$$) my reds have waned, maybe coincidence, maybe not...


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

That's a well discused topic try reading this one for starters:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...-i-stopped-using-tropica-plant-nutrition.html


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks but I have read that. It talks about people not using TPN because of the cost not because of the quality. Adam states that Flourish/TPN is better than CSM-B thats about it.

What I specifically want to know is what happened to YOUR plants after switching from one of the products to the other.


----------



## SniperLk (May 25, 2008)

To my mind those are both very good products... And even if some users report that with X, things are a little better, it will be impossible to know if it's really thanks to X or if another parameter changed too..


----------

